
What to do with small data? - D33B
https://medium.com/rants-on-machine-learning/what-to-do-with-small-data-d253254d1a89
======
lolive
Use Excel.

~~~
Scarblac
That does make it very natural to scale to big data (aka lots of Excel files).

